# Sales Job



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO SALE SALE SALE GREAT PAY FOR THE RITE MOTIVATED PERSON 

I DO MARKETING AND DOOR TO DOOR CANVASSING IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO SALE MY SERVICE TO THE LOCAL MARKET ASAP !!!!! 


MUST HAVE A CAR MUST HAVE A NEAT APPEARANCE AND MUST HAVE THE DRIVE TO BE THE BEST EVERYDAY!!! 

IF INTERESTED PLEASE SEND YOUR PHONE NUMBER AND NAME ILL CALL ASAP ONLY 3 SPOTS LEFT SO HURRY!!!!!
251-979-0342 call or text


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Sales*

What do you sell?


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Roof mold remediation on tile and shingle roofs


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

Position filled at this time


----------

